# Used or Rebuilt?



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

After replacing 2 transmissions on my civic 1 under warranty, the other out of pocket, I'm left with the question of used or rebuilt? So far the one Honda rebuilt under warranty years ago went out after the warranty expired. So I had to replace it at cost, and I was told replace the clutch disk, and pressure plate too, and resurface the flywheel. Since I am not allowed to do major repairs like that where I live, I had to pay a mechanic $3000 USD total for the work.

Well grind grind, UBER driving has killed my rebuilt transmission and that horrible noise is coming back and again and I know what it is. 1st reverse syncro is going, so we have to open the transmission replace the sycnro, and rebuild it. Or as most shops do, replace it with a certified rebuilt transmission from whoever, replace clutch, goodbye $3000. Or get a used transmission with no warranty, or a 30 day used warranty, and hope that it wasn't too abused in the car it was in for $1500 and errr a $350 clutch pressure plate, and disc and flywheel resurface.

Buying a used car isn't an option I don't have $8000 for a used car, and the body , interior and the rest of the car are in great shape.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Check the transmission shops near you. There are probably some that offer lifetime warranties.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lkq- try them... if you have buddy who has a mechanic shop, they will get 10 percent off... you might pay little extra , but it will be better

Also try Japanese motors and transmission
-- most cities have them... they get trans and motor from Japan ... very low mileage


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Aye, you're Ubering with a stick shift Civic in LA, find a sucker to sell yours off to near market value and get something that shifts for you. They're called automatic transmissions. Been around since, I don't know, before my parents were born. They're really a thing. Two pedals instead of three. Put it in D and forget it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

occupant said:


> Aye, you're Ubering with a stick shift Civic in LA, find a sucker to sell yours off to near market value and get something that shifts for you. They're called automatic transmissions. Been around since, I don't know, before my parents were born. They're really a thing. Two pedals instead of three. Put it in D and forget it.


I know I had a few cars with automatics. Problem is, I like driving a stick, it gives you more control of the car. When I bought this car, I looked high and low for a real stick shift, not a paddle shifter or an automatic with a manual shifting mode. I sat down in a few cars, one was a really nice Acura with the electronic shifting feature. One problem is try downshifting while going into a corner to 2nd with a semiautomatic transmission, and the drive-train computer checks in and says," Nope we stay in 3rd till I say we shift, not the driver." Same thing with a nice 300 HP Infinity, all that power but you never get to use it, what a waste of money.

If I lived in a town like San Francisco I'd probably consider gimping my car with an automatic so I wouldn't burn out my clutch with all those hills. Till then problem still stands, have the money to fix it, but not parting with it. I'd post pictures of it but UBER is most likely trolling these forms, so no.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stop driving your car into the ground. Uber is not paying for itself... get a real job.

I'm amazed how crappy people are with money.


----------



## Limogrl1 (Oct 21, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> I know I had a few cars with automatics. Problem is, I like driving a stick, it gives you more control of the car. When I bought this car, I looked high and low for a real stick shift, not a paddle shifter or an automatic with a manual shifting mode. I sat down in a few cars, one was a really nice Acura with the electronic shifting feature. One problem is try downshifting while going into a corner to 2nd with a semiautomatic transmission, and the drive-train computer checks in and says," Nope we stay in 3rd till I say we shift, not the driver." Same thing with a nice 300 HP Infinity, all that power but you never get to use it, what a waste of money.
> 
> If I lived in a town like San Francisco I'd probably consider gimping my car with an automatic so I wouldn't burn out my clutch with all those hills. Till then problem still stands, have the money to fix it, but not parting with it. I'd post pictures of it but UBER is most likely trolling these forms, so no.


Then be prepared to replace transmissions and clutches Etc


----------

